
Cash vs. Flow - mmaunder
https://markmaunder.com/2018/02/12/cash-vs-flow/
======
skittleson
"a rather unique conversation with our investors about organically growing the
business with it’s own cashflow and we structured a deal that accommodates
that. So we’re not in a position where there is tremendous and urgent pressure
to become very big very quickly or risk the board firing us."

Setting milestones for cashflow seems like main concern for any startup. It
appears a lot of startups blow through cash without the ability to see the
burn rate. This problem-solution is defined here Lean Start-Up
[http://amzn.to/2CdVEfH](http://amzn.to/2CdVEfH) .

I love the fact that was talked out with the investors before the money was
taken. Shows forward thinking which must feel good at the end of the payback
period.

